# Misc. SB Vids: Posting for download!



## chomps1211

Hey folks! Youtube seems to have changed something in it's format so I can no longer directly download video clips to my computer from YT. Oddly, if they are embedded in a post here, I can!

I am going to use this thread to embed a number of vid clips I want to download so I can watch them on my laptop or iPhone when I don't have any wireless or 3G cell service. (...If this is frowned upon, or against the SBF rules, I apologize & understand if the mod's have to nuke my thread!)

Hopefully, some of you looking in will enjoy the clips I embed! (I especially want to get all the Ryan Knapton, Buttering tut's downloaded!) Also, it seems like a lot of the Japanese riders are _SERIOUSLY_ into flatland tricks!!! So I will be embedding a number of those vids I like too!

But first,... here's a clip of some POW riding I liked!







...and here's one of those Japanese "flatland" clips! Love the riding, but the editing?? It's like their cartoons!! Gives me seizures!!! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

...More Japanese "Seizure" Vid's! (_I don't think the music helps!!)_


----------



## chomps1211

*1st set of Ryan's Buttering Tutorials.*

Front side tail rolls:






How to Butter: #5 Backside Nose-Rolls:


----------



## chomps1211

*More Ryan Knapton Tutorials*

How to Butter No. 1 Front Side Nose Rolls








How to Butter No. 6 Nollies


----------



## chomps1211

*God!! I Miss Winter!!!*

I can't say what the "Vet's" here will think, but some of the shit in this clip looks _INSANE_ to me!!


----------



## chomps1211

*...More of Ryan's Tut's.*

How to Butter #2- Front Side Nose Rolls-w Ollies-Nollies






How to #4 Tripods


----------



## chomps1211

*Just for Fun,.. This vid Cracks me the F up!!*

Cross Country Snowboarding!


----------



## chomps1211

*Still More Buttering Tut's.*

How to Butter No. 3- Frontside Noseroll Nollie 360's





How to Butter No. 7- Nollie Backside 180's





How to Butter No. 8- Backside Nose Roll 360's


----------



## chomps1211

I Like the scenery & POW riding in this one.


----------



## chomps1211

*Finishing up the Buttering tut's!*

How to Butter #12 Front Side Nose Press Nollies





How to Butter: #10 Backside Tail-Rolls





How to Butter: #13 Frontside Tail-Roll 360's


----------



## chomps1211

*Last of Ryan's tut's! (...I think!)*

How to Butter: #9 Nollie Backside 360's


----------



## chomps1211

*Some really extreme looking riding in these!*

White Noise





About 15-16 min. in, that looks like one HELL of a fall!


Extreme Snowboarding


----------



## chomps1211

*Off topic vid! (..but I gotta have it! *

Absolutely Nothing about Boarding, Just some TOTALLY COOL Shit!





If you take the time to start watching this,.. Keep going till you get to the Dolphins! UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## ComaShell

chomps1211 said:


> Hey folks! Youtube seems to have changed something in it's format so I can no longer directly download video clips to my computer from YT. Oddly, if they are embedded in a post here, I can!
> 
> I am going to use this thread to embed a number of vid clips I want to download so I can watch them on my laptop or iPhone when I don't have any wireless or 3G cell service. (...If this is frowned upon, or against the SBF rules, I apologize & understand if the mod's have to nuke my thread!)
> 
> Hopefully, some of you looking in will enjoy the clips I embed! (I especially want to get all the Ryan Knapton, Buttering tut's downloaded!) Also, it seems like a lot of the Japanese riders are _SERIOUSLY_ into flatland tricks!!! So I will be embedding a number of those vids I like too!
> 
> But first,... here's a clip of some POW riding I liked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here's one of those Japanese "flatland" clips! Love the riding, but the editing?? It's like their cartoons!! Gives me seizures!!! :laugh:


JESUS you weren't kidding about the seizures!:dizzy:
That pow vid just got me even MORE excited about this season:yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211

....another "Masters of Ground" vid I found on YT and want to download!






I want these short clips so I can loop them and study the body motion required to make the "block!"


----------



## chomps1211

Found this on Vimeo. I loved the Arbor Battle of the Brands vid, this is some of the cut footage from that. Even though I'm not a park rider and don't often spend much time watching those type vids, I thought the Arbor team had some Excellent riding and definitely have a _bangin' _film/editing crew!

Hope others here will appreciate this vid! :thumbsup: (Be sure to watch till the very end, after credits! You _won't_ be disappointed!


----------



## Donutz

Gotta love blooper reels!


----------



## slyder

always good to see that the pros are still human and bleed just like us rookies


----------



## chomps1211

I like a few of the vids from White Beard Productions.


----------



## chomps1211

*HTB #13 Frontside Tail-Roll 360*

Ryan's posted some more buttering tut's, so here they are:






(side note)
I can already picture the results first time I try _this_ stunt on the hill!) :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

OK, guess it was just the one new HTB tut. Here's a pretty good set from Ryan over the 2012/13 season.


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> I like a few of the vids from White Beard Productions.


What I like about this particular video is that the riders aren't pros. They fall, they hit the brakes, they take the wrong route...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

"Subscribe," thanks for sending me thread link Chomps


----------



## virtu

Third time on the Resort and no more than 10x times riding a snowboard:






Camera: just a simple Sony AS15 attached with 3M velcro into the helmet.


----------



## highme

virtu said:


> Third time on the Resort and no more than 10x times riding a snowboard:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PAmZFDrCHE
> 
> Camera: just a simple Sony AS15 attached with 3M velcro into the helmet.


I'm going to be the dick that suggests you learn how to use both edges of your board before you worry about filming your runs.


----------



## Opunui

Falling leaf!!


----------



## virtu

highme said:


> I'm going to be the dick that suggests you learn how to use both edges of your board before you worry about filming your runs.


Yeap, all my friends that are way more experienced than I already told me to invest some time training toe edge, so next time I will spend more time on that.


----------

